# "original" vs edited



## molested_cow (Aug 20, 2014)

While the discussion of original vs edited will go on forever, let's celebrate each of our unique post processing styles and techniques.

Here's a few of the photos I shot recently with the "original" right-out-of camera vs processed versions and I invite everyone to share theirs.

01
Original exposure







HDR with Photomatix Pro (multiple exposures)






Manually composed HDR with 3 exposures using photoshop.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 20, 2014)

*going to read that discussion...


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 20, 2014)

Another one, also manually composed HDR with 3 exposures:

Original






Edited


----------



## Usul (Aug 20, 2014)

I like these pictures. OP are you going to drag me to the "HDR hole" again? I haven't used HDR for a long time but I have some piictures I processed with CaptureOne unfortunaly I don't have them with me now because I'm on my work.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 20, 2014)

Have you tried the same shots with something like a 2 or 3 stop graduated filter? This would block out some of the intense light from the sun/sky but allow more light on the bottom half of the photo aka foreground.  

Just a thought.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nominated for POTM.. love how that 3rd one turned out. 

_EDIT_

I meant the second one.. maths is tough!


----------



## Arthur53 (Aug 20, 2014)

Prefer the 3rd one as well.  
As shot or processed?  Processed every time. Even if I can get it right in camera still like to improve it. (That's what I call it)


----------



## Braineack (Aug 20, 2014)

#2 > #3 x 10.


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 20, 2014)

#2 is fantastic!!! I like the idea of using a filter to "calm down" the sun a bit.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 20, 2014)

Braineack said:


> #2 > #3 x 10.


I meant #2 only.. edited my post.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's one of my recent photos.

ORIGINAL:



EDITED:






Joe


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 20, 2014)

It's all my fault. Sorry! [emoji5]&#65039;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 20, 2014)

Original (central (0) of five exposures):





HDR Processed from 5 separate exposures:


Swept Underfoot by f_one_eight, on Flickr



SOOC:




Edited:


Larval Mantis Shrimp (Squilla empusa) by f_one_eight, on Flickr


Original (median (0) of five exposures:





HDR'd, Lightroom'd, Silver Efex'd:


The Island by f_one_eight, on Flickr



I've found that HDR is immensely useful in waterfall/river situations.    But not all images I take need excessive editing.  The shot below is almost the same as the SOOC shot.  Some just come out of the camera looking... beautiful.


SOOC:





Final:


Backlit by f_one_eight, on Flickr



Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2014)

I went the OPPOSITE direction from Ysarex! I started off wayyyy bright....






[    D3X_6522_Randi.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]

I wanted to knock out the background and make this look kind of like a "studio" shot, so I overexposed pretty heavily. In post, I often do my portraits in monochrome variations or split-tone looks.





[ http://www.pbase.com/derrel/image/157062883    ]

I decided to go with a very cold-tone B&W look for the final image on this frame. This is optimized for her target audience, which will be viewing these on smartphones.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## chuasam (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 20, 2014)

A Question to Derrel, did you do something selectively on the leathers? Contrast or clarity boost, or something?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> A Question to Derrel, did you do something selectively on the leathers? Contrast or clarity boost, or something?



I honestly do not recall exactly what I did Raj, since I had a whole bunch of frames of this young woman. I processed over 400 frames from her session really fast, and this was one of them. As I recall though, what I do remember was adjusting the clarity to maximize her face's outline, since when in really strong backlighting, the hair's outline is easily affected by a clarity adjustment. But on the leather, if you look, it's really pretty much "all there" in my original capture. The day was very bright, and the exposure was very far to the right, so there are a LOT of highlights on that leather, and going to cold-tone B&W really emphasized the highlights that were actually on all that leather, and dark hair, and the black lipstick she wore. She wanted a tough, aggressive, "fierce" look she said.


----------



## xsaintd (Aug 20, 2014)

These are beautiful!


----------



## waday (Aug 20, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Larval Mantis Shrimp (Squilla empusa) by f_one_eight, on Flickr



Jake, I love this one.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 20, 2014)

orginal:







edit:




Creepy Lars with Turbo by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie (Aug 20, 2014)

This photo is a year old.  I don't like it any more and don't have it anywhere near my portfolio because of the small arm thing going on, but I still like my processing in it.  

Plus it's the only one I have to hand on my laptop!


----------

